# Crs & fatca form



## gordavco (May 11, 2013)

My American wife has received from Barclays a CRS & FATCA form.
Foreign Account Tax Compliance Act (FATCA) and the Common Reporting Standard (CRS).
She has been in the UK for 7 years and is now a British citizen we have not received one of these forms before, she has had an account with Barclays for 2 years in her own name and a Joint account with me, her husband for 4-5 years. She has never been employed in the UK

Does anyone have advice on how to deal with this?
Or can anyone recommend a tax advisor in the Liverpool area who can help with American taxes?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I assume the FATCA form she received was either a W9 form or the bank's version of a request for her to indicate her "tax residencies" and US SS number. It's a stock standard request and the form goes back to the bank, NOT to the IRS. It's really more of a CYA (cover your butt) measure for the bank than anything she has to be overly concerned about.

Take a look over in the Expat Tax section here on the forum for loads more information about the whole FATCA, FBAR and other reporting issues for duals like your wife. There is a reporting requirement if the sum total of her "foreign" (to the US) bank accounts exceeds $10,000 but that is not any sort of tax obligation.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-tax/


----------



## gordavco (May 11, 2013)

BEVDEFORGES

Thanks for the quick reply.
Certainly, put my wife's mind at rest, she had visions of the IRS dragging her off to jail.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Its worth noting that while the bank does not provide it to the IRS, they do provide it to the domestic tax agency.

That said, there is a fair bit of evidence that there is no meaningful way for the moment for the IRS to reconcile the information provided by tax agencies against account information provided in ones US tax returns.


----------

